# Transfer paper that doesnt need cutting ?



## ukshirtguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi all,

Some time ago I was told of an inkjet transfer paper that didnt need cutting or trimming around the printed image, in other words you could print a complex image on the paper with an inkjet and then heat press it to the shirt then peel off to leave the image only and no border or unprinted material.

Problem is, I cant remember what it was called ?

This will mainly be for black shirts and would be a real bonus as I dont have time to vectorize and cut the images my customers send me, nor do I have the profit margin to allow me to do so.

Anyone know what its called ?

Thanks


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

You can't do that with opaque. You're printing on a white vinyl, so you need to trim whatever you do not use. I beleive I read about a regular stock to print onto white tees that some have said doesn't leave much of a film behind. The only way to achieve what you are asking is to get screen printed plastisol transfers.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

1) Do you mean dye/pigment inkjet? I'm not really sure if such paper exist for dark garments. If it's going to be an opaque type paper, the white "rubber" base will surely need cutting.

2) If it's for inkjet sublimation, you can try and research for FOREVER-SUBLI-DARK. But you still need some cutting/weeding the white areas, (so maybe it is not what you're looking for).

3) You can also use inkjet sublimation but for light garments only and you don't need to cut anything.

4) For the Roland Versacamm users (it's a solvent inkjet printer/cutter), you can use the Forever-Solvent-Dark papers, and the cutting feature of the machine so that you don't need to manually cut after printing.

5) The Photo-trans Imageclip and the Duracotton-OIL or HT leaves little or no polymer after transfer but they're for light garments and Laser or CLC printers.

6) Plastisol Transfers requires absolutely no cutting, and can be used for dark garments, you can't print it on an inkjet printer. You order them by bulk from a Plastisol screen printing company.

Sorry, I have thought of the above options but none really answers your question. If you can find a solution, please post again so that we can learn from it as well.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ukshirtguy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Some time ago I was told of an inkjet transfer paper that didnt need cutting or trimming around the printed image, in other words you could print a complex image on the paper with an inkjet and then heat press it to the shirt then peel off to leave the image only and no border or unprinted material.
> 
> ...


 

The Magic Touch in UK if haven't heard already has a new product called WOW 7.1 for dark fabric? It is self weeding. That means no hand or cutter trimming. I have been reading posts from people that are getting preprinted mini shirt (6") samples. Check it out and let us know what you think. It was supposed to be released in the US last month but no sign of it yet.

The Magic Touch is right up your alley, right?


Luis


----------



## Cathybun (Dec 7, 2006)

lnfortun said:


> The Magic Touch in UK if haven't heard already has a new product called WOW 7.1 for dark fabric


Bear in mind that WOW is for laser printers. But yes, in my opinion it's worth going down the laser route for the exceptional result and great washability.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

This is a new paper for inkjet that leaves no background 
KISSGOODBYETOCUTTING

Jim


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

jimc said:


> This is a new paper for inkjet that leaves no background
> KISSGOODBYETOCUTTING
> 
> Jim


 
Except UKShirtguy is looking for transfer paper for black shirt. I did a boo-boo also He is looking for inkject paper and suggested laser paper.

Luis


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Cathybun said:


> Bear in mind that WOW is for laser printers. But yes, in my opinion it's worth going down the laser route for the exceptional result and great washability.


 
Hi Cathy,

I read your comment in another thread that WOW is expensive. Please define expensive. We in the US, hope I am speaking for everybody no pon intended, do not get detail info of what is going on with WOW in UK. Not a word being said about it in the manufacutrer's website. At least the last time I looked.

Luis


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

On their website they state that dark shirt capability is not far away.
Jim


----------



## Cathybun (Dec 7, 2006)

lnfortun said:


> Hi Cathy,
> 
> I read your comment in another thread that WOW is expensive. Please define expensive. We in the US, hope I am speaking for everybody no pon intended, do not get detail info of what is going on with WOW in UK. Not a word being said about it in the manufacutrer's website. At least the last time I looked.
> 
> Luis


Hi Luis,

I was quoted £2.50 per A4 sheet, based on buying 50 for £125.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Cathybun said:


> Hi Luis,
> 
> I was quoted £2.50 per A4 sheet, based on buying 50 for £125.


Hi Cathy,

You are right it is very pricey. I wonder if they name the product after the price is seen by the consumer that makes one say WOW!!!. I can buy a piece of steak with that in Nebraska. Well very little steak, LOL.

Hope you don't mind a little humor.

I think eventually the price will come down when the market is saturated. Or a competition comes along. For example, look what happened to the price of a calculator.

In spite of the high price I am still willing to give it a try. Sounds and looks promising after seeing the sample photo that was posted earlier. Can't wait for it to come to the US.

One more thing have tried pressing one on a shirt?

Thanks for sharing the info.

Luis


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Cathybun said:


> Hi Luis,
> 
> I was quoted £2.50 per A4 sheet, based on buying 50 for £125.


I agree! I think that 2.50UKP is too high a price to pay just for the "no-cutting" feature.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

I agree it would be expensive for printing one full transfer for a T-shirt, but as I said in the other thread, if you specialsed in doing small company logos on coloured T-shirts you could get anything up to about 12 per sheet depending on logo size. 
That's when it could become viable.

Jim


----------



## Debra Payne (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi, I am very interested in this product. Is it available in the US?
Deb


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Deb, The Wow papers are new and as Themagictouch are a worldwide supplier it's only a matter of time before they are available in the US.
Jim


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

Try Kiss Cut Paper, its works like magic =)


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

SimplyTopUK said:


> Try Kiss Cut Paper, its works like magic =)


kisscut is a paper for white/light colored garments.

...this is the same as imageclip paper..........yes?

Do you all have "imageclip" over there?
...and if so , have you tested both side by side?....how were the results?

thanks


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Kisscut is like the chinese paper for lights. There was a big hype when it first showed up and I broadcasted it in the forum. I was all excited at the time. But it did not fan out. I was in contact with one of the rep. I was told that they were trying to establish distributors in the US but that was the last I heard from him. 

If you do a forum search you will find both pro and con reports with the paper.

My contact is a member of the forum. Not sure if he is still active. His forum ID is [email protected].


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

....I always get my hopes up too..........then, well..... same 'ole, same 'ole


----------

